# Rummage sale bingo!



## Captjim_NM (Oct 31, 2020)

Found this USA OLD TIMER at a rummage sale for $5.00! A bit of polishing and sharpening and BINGO!


----------



## Hydrobates (Jul 23, 2020)

Sweet find!!!! WTG!!!!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Great find! I love garage and rummage sales. You never know what you may find at an umbelievable price. Picked up a nice propane "Mr Heater" with adapter for LP gas cylinders for $5, original cost $120; among other handy tools.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Very nice job*. I have large pieces of soft leather, polishing paste and rags that get washed more than my socks!


----------

